# Is this weird?



## committed1217 (May 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I was just wondering about my WH. The other day he wrote me a nasty email complaining about the kids not wanting to visit him much and blaming me for it. I explained that they had lots of hurt and anger that they are working through. I told him that both children knew about the affair for months before I did and that D7 had seen them kissing and that he had made an excuse and told her 'don't tell mom'. This was the first time he found out that I knew that the kids were witness to his affair.
So it has been 5 days and no response back about this. No explanation, no further lies etc. Nothing. He has contacted me about other things and I saw him during a pick up and drop off
but no mention. I would think he would at least explain or defend himself. Is this strange or is it just typical of their I'll do what I want and it's none of your business attitude?
It seems almost un-human.:scratchhead:


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm guessing he knows what he did was indefensible, and rather than argue when it's completely obvious that he acted like a major bastard, he is clamming up and trying to save face.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

BK23 said:


> I'm guessing he knows what he did was indefensible, and rather than argue when it's completely obvious that he acted like a major bastard, he is clamming up and trying to save face.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

This is the answer, there is no other explanation. Even reprobates know that they can't defend the indefensible


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

committed1217 said:


> Hi Everyone, I was just wondering about my WH. The other day he wrote me a nasty email complaining about the kids not wanting to visit him much and blaming me for it. I explained that they had lots of hurt and anger that they are working through. I told him that both children knew about the affair for months before I did and that D7 had seen them kissing and that he had made an excuse and told her 'don't tell mom'. This was the first time he found out that I knew that the kids were witness to his affair.
> So it has been 5 days and no response back about this. No explanation, no further lies etc. Nothing. He has contacted me about other things and I saw him during a pick up and drop off
> but no mention. I would think he would at least explain or defend himself. Is this strange or is it just typical of their I'll do what I want and it's none of your business attitude?
> It seems almost un-human.:scratchhead:


It's typical behaviour of the sort of selfish person that cheats in the first place.

It's the type of thing my ex does all the time; almost random behaviour that only fits in with whatever screwed up view they have of how life should be lived (clue: try to imagine a person that thinks *only* about themselves and has no care or empathy).


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you exposed yet?


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

karole said:


> Have you exposed yet?


I was about to ask the same thing....

Oh and he doesn't mention anything b/c he knows he did wrong but if he acknowledges he did wrong that will ruin the perfect self image he has of himself.

Its just better to ignore things and compartmentalize....


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Pretty normal behavior. He could also be in contact with a Lawyer that has advised him against contact and the behavior he has been exhibiting??


----------



## committed1217 (May 18, 2013)

I have exposed but haven't really told many people about my daughter 'catching' them. I want to tell his mother and his sister that their poor granddaughter saw this and had to keep it secret. But it feels wrong to just phone them up and 'tattle' on their son/brother. I also haven't told OWH yet. I mentioned that I wanted to talk to him, he said ok but has been avoiding me. I think he doesn't want to hear it. I will tell him soon though, even if I just have to blurt it out to him. 
I guess WH is just that self absorbed that he doesn't see the wrong in it. What an *ss!


----------

